# شكل زخرفي



## ahmad_pepo (2 مايو 2010)

اخواني الأعزاء 
أقدم لكم شكل زخرفي جديد علما بأن الصوره التي تم العمل عليها قد سبق ونشرها الأخ صلاح


----------



## ابو بحـر (2 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي الغالي عمل جميل و لكن بنقصه مراحل اخرى ليصبح اكثر جمالية 
وفقكالله تحياتي لك
السلام خير ختام


----------



## mohamed-x (2 مايو 2010)

عمل جميل من نظرتى لكن انصحك بمناقشه نواقصه مع الخبراء لكى لكى تصل الى مراحل اعلى 

وفقك الله


----------

